# Majestic Fountain Pen



## woodgraver (Apr 9, 2012)

I just sold (gave away) my first majestic fountain pen.  It was an old shipmate so I don't mind not making any money, but now he has all these questions!   I couldn't answer one of them.

1) What size nib does it take if he wanted to replace the nib later?

2) What ink cartridge fits the pen?

3) Can he put a Calligraphy nib in this pen?

Thanks in advance!

Jim


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 10, 2012)

Jim, if its the full sized it uses the 6MM, Jr. the 5mm.
both use the universal cartridge.  
Calligraphy for the Jr. Majestic at CSUSA  Fountain Pen Nib - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.


----------



## Andy Ayton (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi,
 Does anyone know of a source for a #6 calligraphy nib to fit the Majestic?


----------



## chrisk (Nov 19, 2013)

Source above: Classic Nib.


----------

